# Kindle 4/baby kindle: What color lighted cover did you order?



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm trying to make up my mind which color to order for the new baby kindle I have. Contemplating between the green and the purple. 

Why I'm hesitating on the purple..it really does not look purple to me, more a bordeaux red. 

So just curious if you decided on the lighted cover, which color did you order? 

And anyone know when it will be released since previously it would have a release date, just can't remember what it was and now it just states it's sold out. 

Wasn't planning on a lighted cover first because I didn't like to add the weight again to my light kindle, but might just order one to try it out, plus...I miss a build in light on the cover I have now. I just hate having to use a loose reading light.


----------



## Jumboo (Oct 22, 2011)

I choose black. My old kindle 3 lighted cover is also black.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

My old k3 lighted cover is pink. Wished they hadn't changed the color range and kept the same ones, if they had a nice pink cover I wouldn't have hesitated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The lighted covers do look kind of cool...I'm still debating whether to get a cover at all...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The color "selection" doesn't appeal to me at all.. I like green, but not that green and the purple, as it appears doesn't cut it.

I'm also curious about the cover..  I'm so used to using pockets on my covers (like the big one I use after removal of the stiffeners from my Oberons) for cards and little notes.  Cannot tell if this cover even has any pocket.

I've only needed a booklight one time since I've had Kindles, during a power outage, so as neat ast the built in light looks.. not an essential option for me.

But more appealing colors would catch my interest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might check out the Belkin covers then...tidy neat covers, from the looks of them, and several members have them.  I believe they have been found at Target as well as online?

Bets


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered the tan colored one, but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it on order. I have the purple Belkin cover and absolutely love it. It doesn't add much weight at all and I'm afraid the lighted one is going to add much more. I do need a light with mine, but I found that my Ocotovo light from the K3 fits the K4 perfectly as well, so I've been using that. Not sure it's worth the money for the Amazon lighted one since I like the Belkin so well.


----------



## Xreader (Oct 23, 2011)

I ordered a brown one. My old k3's cover is black. Actually, I want to try cover from other brands like Marware, Belkin. But none of them has built-in light. So I have to buy a very expensive lighted cover.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I ordered the tan colored one, but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it on order. I have the purple Belkin cover and absolutely love it. It doesn't add much weight at all and I'm afraid the lighted one is going to add much more. I do need a light with mine, but I found that my Ocotovo light from the K3 fits the K4 perfectly as well, so I've been using that. Not sure it's worth the money for the Amazon lighted one since I like the Belkin so well.


I looked up the octovo light and it looks great, very similar to the system of the lighted cover with the arm that swings out..unfortunately it does not ship to my country sigh...I would have definitly considered it over the lighted cover as I really like my white gecko cover and like the pink one that was posted on this board too. 
edit: found it on amazon.co.uk too and it looks like I can order it there. Just curious will it add much weigh to the kindle wearing this?


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

dax123 - I have ordered the Green cover for myself and the Purple cover for my sister.
I too was tossing up between green and purple but found that the green just appealed that little bit more!
My only dilemma was to find a skin that would go with my new cover!!!
I'm a complete butterfingers and tend to drop everything at some point - so I skin mine to avoid scratches where possible
The original shipping date i think was Oct 31 then changed to I think Nov 7?
Now it's just saying temp out of stock... so I'm waiting on an email with a shipping date  
Wish they would hurry up - it's so awkward trying to read in bed with a loose light!


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

I went for brown. Getting on a month ago ... miserable it's taken Amazon so long to get them back in stock!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've pre-ordered the black lighted cover.

And am impatiently waiting for it!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I  pre-ordered the purple lighted over for the baby & the brown lighted cover for the touch. I really like reading the baby K just as. It's so light. II will be adding weight to the K when I get a lighted cover, but I like having a lighted cover on a kindle that I take out with me.


----------

